# A funny porn thread....



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

In honor of our newer member, Mr. Ironwood and his steadfast passion for porn, I would like to start a thread that is funny. Something that we can all agree on and laugh a bit at the same time. 
_
What would your porn name be? _

Me? Given that so many women in commercial porn have ridiculously exotic first names and their last names sound like islands, I will continue that theme but use a ridiculously exotic first name and a last name of a country.

Milanovia Montenegro. 

Or if I am sticking to exotic first names and island last names, perhaps I should go with an actual resort.

Caressa Club Med.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

"What would your porn name be?"


IMASTUD :lol:

Sorry its the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Mr. Big wait.......Long wang


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Pitchin Mich


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> Pitchin Mich


Okay, THAT is funny. Not to confuse you with MLB of course.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Giddin Erdun Well....


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha, ha Wade. 

I asked my hubby what his name would be and he said Ted Mosby. Any fans of HIMYM would get that reference. 

Any women want to chime in?


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Could not get into How I Met Your Mother....
but if I went character based, it would be Glen "Faceman" Quagmire...
A hyper fusion between Family Guy and A-Team...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> Could not get into How I Met Your Mother....
> but if I went character based, it would be Glen "Faceman" Quagmire...
> A hyper fusion between Family Guy and A-Team...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Giggidy, giddigy, goo meets Hannibal or Baracus. F'ing brilliant. 

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Brennan said:


> In honor of our newer member, Mr. Ironwood and his steadfast passion for porn, I would like to start a thread that is funny. Something that we can all agree on and laugh a bit at the same time.
> _
> What would your porn name be? _
> 
> ...


Only men have crazy names for the most part. Strippers have crazier names than Porn Stars. My porn name would be "Sir squirts a lot"


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Man, I would like to see a woman with the name Herensuge. Name of a dragon and a few times people in games asked me of I was Scandinavian cause it meant she sucks or something like that in one of the languages. Brennan, is it true?

Either way, would go with what my gf calls me. Either Toenie (pronounced Toony) or caramel biscuit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

For men;
For your porn name, use your first ever dog's name, then your home town.
Me, I am Lucifer Jackson.

Now, fellas, be brave and do your drag queen name.
Your favorite dog and the street your grew up on.
I am Buffy Riverside.

Try it and tell it it won't work...


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

DanF said:


> Now, fellas, be brave and do your drag queen name.
> Your favorite dog and the street your grew up on.
> I am Buffy Riverside.
> 
> Try it and tell it it won't work...



Fluffy Belton


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Man, I would like to see a woman with the name Herensuge. Name of a dragon and a few times people in games asked me of I was Scandinavian cause it meant she sucks or something like that in one of the languages. Brennan, is it true?
> 
> Either way, would go with what my gf calls me. Either Toenie (pronounced Toony) or caramel biscuit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Um, the Basque language isn't exactly Swedish to say the very least. Those that are chiding you online just hear the "Here" and think of the the Swedish Chef as in Herede, boredy, hum. Not actual language but funny as all hell. 

If you want to say "I want to **** you" in Swedish, well, we all speak English so just go ahead.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

WadeWilson said:


> Fluffy Belton


You will be gorgeous at drag night...


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

DanF said:


> For men;
> For your porn name, use your first ever dog's name, then your home town.
> Me, I am Lucifer Jackson.
> 
> ...



Champ Long!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

michzz said:


> Pitchin Mich


Shutit! You'd so be...Mr. Choo!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Indiana Bones!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Indiana Bones!


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Indiana Bones!


:smnotworthy::smnotworthy::smnotworthy:


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

im not sure porn...but my stripper name would be sheena mercury..


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

robby rawballs


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

okeydokie said:


> robby rawballs


Errr, you might want to have that checked out. That doesn't sound to sexy to me. 

Indiana Bones is freaking brilliant though. Does it include the hat?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> Errr, you might want to have that checked out. That doesn't sound to sexy to me.
> 
> Indiana Bones is freaking brilliant though. Does it include the hat?


Absolutely! Hat never comes off! DON'T forget the WHIP!

:smthumbup:


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Hot Toddy


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

DanF said:


> For men;
> For your porn name, use your first ever dog's name, then your home town.


Well my avatar's name is Droopy........Crap, this doesn't bode well......


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I've also heard to use your middle name and the name of the street you grew up on...except my middle name is terrible and actually kind of a mistake...sounds "ok" if I use my first name though...

Kurt Stratford!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I've also heard to use your middle name and the name of the street you grew up on...except my middle name is terrible and actually kind of a mistake...sounds "ok" if I use my first name though...
> 
> Kurt Stratford!


If I used my first pet and the name of my street growing up, it would be Peaches Capri.

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> If I used my first pet and the name of my street growing up, it would be Peaches Capri.
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


:smthumbup:

Perfect!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Perfect!!!


Just need the clear heels and the words "legal" tatooed on my lower back and I am good to go.  Oh, and French tips. They ALL have french tips.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmm, I never had a dog, but my first pet (parakeet), it would be Charlie Ribeira Grande? Which means something akin to big stream/rivulet. Could be impressive or gross.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Draguna said:


> Hmm, I never had a dog, but my first pet (parakeet), it would be Charlie Ribeira Grande? Which means something akin to big stream/rivulet. Could be impressive or gross.


Maybe just go with Charlie Grande...

Could you pull off a Carlos Grande??? Sounds better!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Ehhhh, that doesn't sound so bad  Nice one NG. And yes, I could pull it off. Have the latino looks


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Maybe just go with Charlie Grande...
> 
> Could you pull off a Carlos Grande??? Sounds better!


Ole!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

*REAL MAN's ™* porn name based upon the pet/street paradigm shall be: *Blitz Whitman ™*


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> *REAL MAN's ™* porn name based upon the pet/street paradigm shall be: *Blitz Whitman ™*


And what's the name of the raccoon and the dear?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Brennan said:


> And what's the name of the raccoon and the dear?


Mr. Peepers and Tawny Moanz ... we're all just friends, I swear ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Mr. Peepers and Tawny Moanz ... we're all just friends, I swear ...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> Mr. Peepers and Tawny Moanz ... we're all just friends, I swear ...


:smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo - was the TM sign on Blitz Whitman intentional? Worried you're taking this a bit too far...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Just IM'd the hub about using the name of your first pet and the name of your childhood street telling him his porn name would be Martha Curie. Ha ha.

He replied that he distinkly remembers having a goldfish named Goliath.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

with the pet/street I would be "Fred Pinetree" which might work if I was a man HAHA


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

woodstock said:


> with the pet/street I would be "Fred Pinetree" which might work if I was a man HAHA


You and my husband out to switch names. Enjoy being Martha errrr, Goliath.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

Well,I always heard your porn name was your _middle name _and the first street you ever lived on, and mine works really well....


Christine Wedgewood.

what do I win?

if I did pet's name it wouldn't work so well, because I have always had male dogs with names like Paco, Sherman, Winston and Ringo.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Brennan said:


> You and my husband out to switch names. Enjoy being Martha errrr, Goliath.



LMAO... I could take the female pet and go "Pumpkin Pinetree"

But that don't quite scream porn does it, at least not the kind of porn I want to be part of (don't want to be big round anything personally LOL)


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I would be Bow Clark or Boots Danielle or OBE Center or most recently Bunny Bun Bun Broad.

Hrm, none of these are working for me


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

Me being the resident black guy on here (atleast i think i am) i have to be slightly ethnic in my porm name.

So consider me be "Mandingo Poundher" or "Midnight Steele", or i might just settle for Rob Power


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Indiana Bones - classic! Thanks for the laugh everybody

If I went pet & street name I'd be Smokey Yellow...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> Me being the resident black guy on here (atleast i think i am) i have to be slightly ethnic in my porm name.
> 
> So consider me be "Mandingo Poundher" or "Midnight Steele", or i might just settle for Rob Power


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Awesome Rob, just awesome. Now try using your first pet and the name of the street you grew up on.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I would be Bow Clark or Boots Danielle or OBE Center or most recently Bunny Bun Bun Broad.
> 
> Hrm, none of these are working for me


I can't believe you left Smads out of that... Shame on you HAAA Smadley Clark (would work if you didn't have boobs) HAAAA 

And bow.... bow was a porn show HAAAA backasswards, but still LMAO


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I would be Bow Clark or Boots Danielle or OBE Center or most recently Bunny Bun Bun Broad.
> 
> Hrm, none of these are working for me


I like Danielle Boots and Bunny Broad!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Hrm

Indiana Bones Bunny Broad.

We could just keep playing and playing (with words that is!)


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm just afraid that Ian is taking notes and planning to use all of these!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Kim Pro.

Kinda says it all, huh?


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, he should have to pay TAM for creative stimulation.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Kim Pro.
> 
> Kinda says it all, huh?


:smthumbup:


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> Kim Pro.
> 
> Kinda says it all, huh?


:rofl:

Hey...if you know how, flaunt it in your name!


----------



## BlackMedicine357 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sgt. Thunder Shocknawe.

"If ya see me coming, ya better run. If ya run, ya just die tired. Then again...ya won't know what hit ya...."


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Trenton said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Hey...if you know how, flaunt it in your name!


I definitely know "how," now the problem is finding a willing subject - any takers? :lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Deejo deserves a cookie for Tawny Moanz.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

Chuck Polish 
(In honor of Charlie Sheen's idiocy of late)
That's 'Paulish' ladies, not 'Poleish'


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I'm just afraid that Ian is taking notes and planning to use all of these!


Everytime I see "Ironwood" I think of a cross between Irontail, the bunny from Here Comes Peter Cottontail and the name of my estate, if one were ever willed to me: Morning Wood Manor. Just imagine what my lawn jockeys would look like.


----------

